# Experienced & affordable editor working with indies for several years



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I am an experienced, affordable *editor*. I've been working with indie writers for several years in genres as diverse as *sci-fi, fantasy, thriller, mystery, romance, and self-help.*

As a former journalist, I am acquainted with the manuals of style and the high standards of traditional publishing — but as an English Literature graduate, I know how to preserve the voice and style of an author.

For several years, I also worked in the film industry as a script doctor and writer. I understand what is wanted in different genres, the tropes to include and the clichés to avoid, as well as how to fix issues of structure, character and dialogue.

*See the full testimonials below, and please check the latest post for updates as to my availability.*

PROMOTIONAL "DISCOVERY" RATES:

- Copy/line editing: 0.005/w

- Developmental editing: 0.005/w


*If you want to book me:*


Send me an email at [email protected];
Mention your genre, book length (in number of words), and the deadline for the edit;
If you are booking a* copy/line edit,* I shall ask you for a 2,000-word excerpt and will create a sample of my work.

More info about me on my website: www.cbmoore-editor.com

*You can also get there by clicking my banner.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Just popping in to say that you can definitely trust C.B. Moore with your books. 
I often hear authors saying there are no good affordable editors, but it's not true. Here's a great example   Bookmark it for your future needs.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, C.B. Moore! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## 101569 (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't want to say I'm jealous, but how in the world did you do all that and still manage to look 25.  


All your rates look great with the exception of your beta reading.  You will find that many poeple are looking for beta readers, myself included.


----------



## 101569 (Apr 11, 2018)

C.B. Moore said:


> Thanks about the age thing. It's true that I'm not very wrinkly, but time's a bit of a [illegitimate person] anyway...
> 
> How much would you pay for a beta reader?


The ranges I've seen from super cheap (~50) to average (~80) to above average (~180) for an 80k book in cost per 1k words from $1-2. There are a few beta readers that post around here if you want to compare price ranges. For myself personally, I would be fine anywhere between 80-180 range. Some people do a hybrid developmental edit and beta read so they charge more, but your description sounded like a straight beta read.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

alexabooks said:


> Just popping in to say that you can definitely trust C.B. Moore with your books.
> I often hear authors saying there are no good affordable editors, but it's not true. Here's a great example  Bookmark it for your future needs.


I would assume she didn't read your books since you are a proof reader yourself. How did you come to know and vouch for her professionally?


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Some editors and proofreaders are also authors ... and need editors and proofreaders. One should never proofread one's own work, that's for sure!


----------



## Susan M. Soule (Jan 16, 2019)

A few months ago, I was struggling with my latest book. Something was not right. When I submitted the manuscript to Cee, she immediately zeroed in on what was wrong.  There was a jarring difference in the tone between the beginning of the book and the rest of the story.

I’d failed to recognize how much feel of the tale had evolved during the course of my work on it. Once Cee pointed out the disconnect, it became glaringly obvious to me. I dove in with some quick beginning-few-chapters surgery, and the book was suddenly much stronger and more compelling.

Since then, the book was published. I’ve gotten uniformly positive reviews, and am very grateful to Cee for being able to quickly identify the former problems with the book, and suggest precise and workable solutions to those problems.


----------



## KDavis (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, I just wanted to drop in to leave a testimonial for anyone considering hiring CB Moore as an editor... DO IT! I just hired her for a copy edit and I am extremely pleased with the results. She provided just the amount of polish I was looking for in order to take my manuscript to the next level, all while keeping my specific voice in mind. She also left a few comments on the plot that were not included in what I paid for, but very much appreciated (I ended up shifting a scene at the end of my book because of this). The edit included not only in-manuscript comments/critiques, but also a highly extensive report with detailed explanations of her suggestions/changes, which I appreciated. I highly recommend her services and found my experience to be well worth the money!

On a little side note, before hiring CB Moore, I had just come off an experience of hiring a different editor through kboards who ghosted me after I provided a down payment. It took weeks for me to finally get a response and to get my money back. After that experience, I was especially thrilled with how professional, communicative, and prompt CB Moore was while working with me.


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey CB, I have a 90k book that needs proofreading in about a week (so long as the editor is prompt), do you have availability, how much would you charge, and how long would you take? Thanks!


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi CB, for some reason Kboards isn't letting me reply to your pm. But anything around a three day turn around would be great. Hopefully I'd be able to get it to you by the 5th March, everything going to schedule with the editor. I'll let you know if there are any delays! My email is [email protected] if you'd like to get in direct contact.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

KDavis said:


> On a little side note, before hiring CB Moore, I had just come off an experience of hiring a different editor through kboards who ghosted me after I provided a down payment. It took weeks for me to finally get a response and to get my money back. After that experience, I was especially thrilled with how professional, communicative, and prompt CB Moore was while working with me.


I wonder if it was the same editor that ghosted my friend at the last minute when her manuscript was due to be returned? I wanted to call him out but my friend told me to forget about it. 
Yes, this person advertise on this board.


----------



## CarolineGibson (Nov 5, 2018)

Another positive review for Cee! She helped me with copy editing and a brief developmental review on some specific plot issues. I'm very happy with her great communication, timeliness and insightful editing. Recommended!


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

Just to add a shout out to CB, she did an awesome job with the proofreading for my book 'The Pursuit of Truth', catching over 500 corrections including a few repeated words and incorrect grammar. Truly went beyond the call of duty for this one! Highly recommend and I already have her booked in for the next in the series.


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

I don't think I'd hire a proofreader who writes 100$ instead of $100.


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

C.B. Moore said:


> You definitely shouldn't hire someone who leaves $100 in a novel or work of fiction, since that amount should be spelled out.


She scrolled slowly through the website on the dark web, stopping on a post that read "I'll beat someone up for $100."

That's correct in a novel, but 100$ is correct nowhere.


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

CB. Moore just did a proofread for a second book of mine and I have to say she's great value for money. She proofread my new novel 'The Way the World Ends', which I am republishing. It had already been edited twice and proofread once, but she still managed to find over a thousand corrections to greatly improve the book! Many were typos, but many more were additional errors such as repeated words (my personal demon) and incorrect sentence structures. Will certainly be keeping her on my list and using her again in the future!


----------



## onguard74 (Apr 3, 2014)

Cee recently edited one of my books, and I have to stay, she did a sterling job of tidying up and tightening up my often unruly prose. For the price she charged me, she went above and beyond in terms of the work she put in. All in all, I was more than happy with the end result, and I'm happy to recommend Cee to anyone in need of a good editor who is not only reasonable as far as rates go, but does a good, professional job.


----------



## Wisescarab (Oct 12, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in and say that Cee does an excellent job. The effort she puts in to clarify, yet preserve your style of writing goes above and beyond!


----------



## newwriter007 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi KBoards. I've been checking this site on and off for some time now but never registered before. However, I just registered so that I could leave some feedback that might help others considering this editor...who I found on this site.  

So...I recently hired CB Moore to help bring my first book up to a professional level, and specifically booked her to perform copy and line editing on my manuscript. 

I found her to be true professional - thorough and conscientious with an expert level knowledge of the intricacies of editing, writing and the expectations of today's reading market. 

Beyond the actual "physical" editing, CB Moore also provided a lot of very good and insightful feedback regarding characters, scenes, situations, dramatic structure and the general story.

If you hire CB Moore, please understand that you are not just hiring a copy/line editor, you are creating a team that will help you bring the best version of your book to market. 

Hope this helps anyone on the fence. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mjcaan (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to say, I had the pleasure of working with Cee and I was not disappointed.  The work was top notch and I learned so much through the process.  One of my favorite things is the summary report that came back with the finished manuscript. It detailed a lot of writing habits that I didn't know I possessed and how to correct them.  The work was fast and accurate.  I will definitely be working with Cee moving forward.  Well, as long as they will have me.


----------



## CarolineGibson (Nov 5, 2018)

Another boost for this wonderful editor! Cee has worked on the first and second books in my series and I really felt that she remembered a lot of nuance from book one and brought it over to book two, not just my writing style, but characters and overall arc that really helped to develop and improve book two.
If you can get a spot on her calendar I highly recommend you grab it! She's fast, friendly and professional, and your book will be better for it!


----------



## deanras (May 2, 2019)

I highly recommend using C.B. Moore for your editing needs. I'm finishing up now with a project and I couldn't be happier!  I plan to keep using her services.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to give Cee a big thumbs up for her recent edit for me. Her communication was excellent, and her editing top notch. She even called me on all my crutch words. My manuscript is much improved thanks to her help.


----------



## deanras (May 2, 2019)

Once again, C.B. Moore did a great job with both line and developmental editing!


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

I can highly recommend C.B. for your editing needs. I sent her a simple sample to see if I wanted to use her for the whole book. She saw things in that small sample that convinced me to hire her for a full developmental edit. I couldn't be happier with her work and suggestions for my book. So if you're looking for a good editor who works with you then I recommend C.B.


----------



## apfoster (Jun 22, 2020)

C.B. is simply a exceptional editor: responsive, professional, insightful. I found that she did more than copy edit my thriller SNOW FALL, she both found repetitive mistakes and tendencies while showing great awareness of the bigger picture -- the story line and character arcs. She responds very quickly, and given I have a past life in business, I respect that. But responsiveness means much much more when you reply with sharp intelligence and empathy. Great job, C.B. Bringing you an author next week! Best, Andy


----------



## rjdenver (Apr 23, 2020)

Another stellar recommendation for Cee. Not only did she do a great job on my copy/line editing, and with insight into my genre, but she also took the time to explain many of her edits, some of which could go either way, some where I showed a pattern of wandering from a standard. All the while, she was sensitive to my world-building and my voice. Of special value was her higher-level comments. For example, how the prose of some of my chapter landings became a bit formulaic. I had been too dug into my scenes to notice. That alone convinced me I'd made the right choice in selecting her for my editing.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Marco de Hoogh (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello C.B.
My second book is going to be ready for editing in a few weeks, so I'd love to take you up on your 'first-time' offer. I did not use an editor for my first book (couldn't afford it) and found out just how much I hate self-editing!


----------



## Marco de Hoogh (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi folks,
I could not afford/was too stubborn to hire an editor for book one, but partnered with Cee on my second book, which will be published within the next week (Woohoo!)
What I can tell you, is that I now wish that I had contacted Cee for the first book - I still may do so. The results are well worth the investment! I highly recommend her.


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

I can recommend CB without reservation. She's done two of my books now and couldn't be more pleased with her work on both books. 

I used her for a developmental edit on one book and a regular edit on another both were great. Those are very different types of jobs and she was excellent at both types of edits.

She's meets her deadlines and gives you great feedback to go along with her editing. 

I intend to use her on my next book.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Sep 29, 2020)

Can we get the offer but send the book in a few months? Seems like a cracking deal, but I'm only 15k words until my next book!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi BuckarooBanzai,

I'm afraid I would have to proofread the book by end of December. It's a short promo. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Sep 29, 2020)

C.B. Moore said:


> Hi BuckarooBanzai,
> 
> I'm afraid I would have to proofread the book by end of December. It's a short promo. Thanks for your interest.


No problem. If I don't sleep I might be able to finish by then!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I am now booking February. I am offering a 0.004/w "first-edit" rate (for either developmental or copy/line edits).

Hit me up if you know your book will be ready about then.


----------



## J0dyJean (Mar 5, 2018)

I highly recommend Cee! She took my manuscript to the next level. She cleaned up messy sentences, highlighted repetition, found inconsistencies, and more! She was thorough, fast, and affordable. I have worked with many editors, but I will definitely use Cee again. Can not wait to put my shiny new book out into the world now. Thank you, Cee!


----------



## rbhayek (Nov 24, 2020)

alexabooks said:


> Just popping in to say that you can definitely trust C.B. Moore with your books.
> I often hear authors saying there are no good affordable editors, but it's not true. Here's a great example  Bookmark it for your future needs.


I sent you a message.


----------



## danfish (Feb 15, 2021)

New author here. Putting the finishing touches on my first novel—only the cover left—and wanted to pause a moment to shout-out Cee at CB Moore Editing.

I fear the one-star. So much. I know I won't please every reader. And I don't care to. But in an ocean of 4 & 5 star content, most readers already shy away from 3-star books. A one-star review carries too much punch. I want to do what I can to minimize risk.

Enter Cee.

She's amazing. Truly. I push every word I type through ProWritingAid. She still caught grammar mistakes, repeated words, bad punctuation. I have a small but dedicated street team. Cee still found plot-gotchas and "fidgety dialog."

I paid for a copy/line edit. I got that and more. I sent emails with questions, I got immediate responses. I wondered how things were going, Cee read my mind and reached out with status updates. Constant communication throughout (completely different than my cover art experience...lol/sigh).

If you're looking for your first editor: CB Moore.
If you're looking for a new editor: CB Moore.
If you LOVE your current editor: you're probably already using CB Moore.

Happy wording, kboard fam!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I have room for developmental edits.
Scheduling copy edits from March 25 on.
Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Due to the sudden postponement of a book edit, I have room in my schedule for copy OR developmental edits at the beginning of April.
0.004/w discovery rate!
See the testimonials and get in touch.
🥂


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey all,

I am scheduling end of March/early April because of a last-minute postponement by an author. If you need a copy edit OR a developmental edit, hit me up.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Scheduling May, as I am traveling in April.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I had to postpone a trip and *now have openings April 12 through 30*. I also have slots in the *first *or *last week of May.* If you need an *affordable editor (developmental or copy/line) OR a conscientious proofreader,* contact me at [email protected]. Or through my site by clicking on the banner.


----------



## rbhayek (Nov 24, 2020)

C.B. Moore said:


> I had to postpone a trip and *now have openings April 12 through 30*. I also have slots in the *first *or *last week of May.* If you need an *affordable editor (developmental or copy/line) OR a conscientious proofreader,* contact me at [email protected]. Or through my site by clicking on the banner.


Thank you again for the wonderful editing job you did on the Twisted Society. I look forward to working with you again someday.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

rbhayek said:


> Thank you again for the wonderful editing job you did on the Twisted Society. I look forward to working with you again someday.


Thanks, Robert! I look forward to it as well.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Now scheduling proofreads OR edits from April 16 to 30 — with a 15% discount *during April.*

If you haven't found your proofreader or editor yet, and you have a manuscript ready (or almost), contact me via my website www.cbmoore-editor.com

Also scheduling May 21 onward.

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello writers,

I'm scheduling *proofreads only* between May 3-17. These are at a promotional rate of 0.002/w MINUS 15% *during May. 

Last proofread with this discount needs to start by May 14.*

I'm also scheduling copy or developmental edits for June/July/August as usual. The promotional rate for first-time authors is 0.004/w.

Testimonials here or on my site. Click the banner.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Am now scheduling late June and early July: copy/line editing (I do a combination of both), developmental edit OR proofreading.
Get in touch by clicking my banner!
Cheers


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

Cee did a marvelous job proofreading my latest novel. She is a joy to work with, has a good eye, and works to make the book better--exactly the qualities I look for in an editor. And if the rest of you book up too much of her time and she can't do my next one, I'm coming for you (LOL)..


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I am now scheduling July15-30; if you'll have a book by then for either proofreading or editing, hit me up!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm now scheduling edits (copy/line or developmental) for SEPTEMBER.

Take advantage of the "discovery" promo:

First time working with me: US$ 0.004/w

I have time in July for proofreads:

Proofreading: 10% off my rate of 0.002/w FOR JULY ONLY

Mention you are coming from Kboards.

Cheers and stay safe!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey all,

I am currently scheduling October 15 > on.

If you have a book that will need tender care at around that time, contact me! My "discovery" rate (first edit) is US$0.004/w for edits and US$0.002/w for proofreading.

Stay well.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello writers,

The busy Christmas/end of year publishing season is coming! Don't try to get a good editor at the last moment.
I have a slot starting October 20 and can fit either an edit (developmental OR copy/line) or a couple of proofreads.
Still have slots in November.
I can accommodate slightly shifting schedules by checking with you about 3-4 weeks before we are due to start.
Take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits: 0.004/w -- and read the testimonials to have an idea of what I provide.
Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

The publishing season is coming up, and good editors fill their schedule in advance.

*I have slots from Nov 8>on for developmental or line/copy edit.*

I can accommodate slightly shifting schedules by checking with you about 3-4 weeks before we are due to start.
Take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits: 0.004/w -- and read the testimonials to have an idea of what I provide.

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*I have slots from Nov 15>on for developmental or line/copy edits;
I still have slots for proofreads.*

Take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits - 0.004/w - and book soon if you have a novel that might be ready in November/December!

Cheers!


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Cee proofed my novel (Winnetka Road, Book 5) a couple weeks ago and she is fantastic! Not only was she great at finding and correcting everything I missed (and I’d reread it probably 18X), but she made helpful suggestions beyond the proofread. She discussed the issue of covers with me, recommended someone literally $800 cheaper than the site I was considering, and offered to help me find a cover image or vibe when her time opened up a little. She also gives an attachment with common mistakes writers make. She is a literary angel and I look forward to working with her when I finish the book I’m writing now. (And she’s fast with a turnaround too.) Highly recommended. Thanks, Cee!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*I have slots in December for developmental or line/copy edits.
*
Take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits - $0.004/w - and book soon if you have a novel that might be ready before end of the year.

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*I have slots in December for proofreading, developmental or line/copy edits.
*
Take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits - $0.004/w - and book soon if you have a novel that might be ready before end of the year.

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I have slots *from mid-December on *for proofreading, developmental or line/copy edits.

Have a look at the testimonials in this thread -- and take advantage of the "discovery" rate for edits: $0.004/w.

Proofreads at $0.002/w.

Book soon if you have a novel that will be ready before end of the year! Rates will go up in January.

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Do you have a book coming out during end-of-year holidays and can't find an editor or proofreader?
I will be very happy to avoid Christmas commitments by working right through the holidays. And happier still to avoid New Year's parties!

*Therefore I am available Dec 17-31 for:*


Proofreads
Line and copy edits
Developmental edits

Have a look at the testimonials and enjoy the special rates for "discovery" edits.

Cheers!


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

Cee did a wonderful job editing my novel! Not only did she correct all the errors, she also made suggestions on improving my writing. I've learned so much! I used to dread editing, but now I'm excited to see her comments on my next novel


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I booked Cee to proofread my manuscript, and she went above and beyond proofreading by pointing out some issues missed during the copy edit. So I’ve now booked her to copy/line edit my WIP and proofread another manuscript. Recommended.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

I am now scheduling edits for March and April: developmental or line and copy combined.
Special "discovery" rate for first-time edits.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Looking for a conscientious editor?
I am now scheduling May 5 to June 10 (copy & line edit combined OR developmental edit). 
Take advantage of my discovery rate: 0.005/w. 
See the testimonials here or on my site by clicking the banner. There is a reason most of the authors I work with at the moment are "returns."
Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey all!

Had a cancellation for the week of April 25.
If you need either a copy & line edit combined OR a developmental edit, I will do it for the extra special discovery rate of 0.004/w *within that period.*
Contact me through my website by clicking the banner and I'll work on a sample first.
Cheers!


----------



## GinJones (Feb 19, 2013)

I mostly lurk, but this recent post reminded me to share a bit about my excellent experience with hiring C.B. Moore to copy-edit a four-book series of cozy mysteries last year (after finding her here on Kboards). She was professional and knowledgeable, she was able to fit my work into a timeframe that worked for me and then always met our agreed-upon deadlines, and she charged a highly-competitive rate, frequently going beyond what would be expected for her to do to earn her entirely reasonable fee.

Before I self-pubbed that series, I'd had more than a dozen books published by traditional publishers and worked with probably a dozen copy and developmental editors, some of whom were good, some not so much. In my experience, C.B. Moore is definitely one of the good editors! She fixed my grammar, punctuation, and continuity glitches, all without messing up my voice or suggesting changes that would be inconsistent with the characters/storyline.

TLDR: I highly recommend C.B. Moore's copy-editing services, and will definitely hire her again if I decide to add to my self-pubbed bookshelf.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

Looking for a conscientious editor?
I am now scheduling Dec 6 - Dec 16 OR Jan 13 > onwards (copy & line edit combined or developmental edit). 
*Take advantage of my discovery rate: 0.005/w. *
See the testimonials here or on my site by clicking the banner. There is a reason most of the authors I work with at the moment are "returns."
Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*Do you have a book that needs editing in December? 

The week of Dec 12 is available and I am running a promotion: 0.005/w for combined copy/line edit.*

See the testimonials here -- or on my site by clicking the banner. 

There is a reason most of the authors I work with at the moment are "returns."

Cheers!


----------



## GinJones (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm one of the authors who has returned to CB Moore for editing. Highly recommend. Good work, timely, and reasonable rates.


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*Do you have a book that needs editing in February/March? 

Don't wait until the last moment and guarantee your edit, taking advantage of my "discovery" rate: 0.005/w for combined copy/line edit.*

See the testimonials here -- or on my site by clicking the banner. 

There is a reason most of the authors I work with at the moment are "returns."

Cheers!


----------



## C.B. Moore (Sep 4, 2018)

*Do you have a book that needs editing in 2023? 

Don't wait until the last moment and guarantee your edit, taking advantage of my "discovery" rate: 0.005/w for combined copy/line edit OR developmental edit.*

See the testimonials here -- or on my site by clicking the banner. 

I am currently scheduling dates_* after*_ Feb 20, 2023.

Cheers!


----------

